# Laptop For Â£500



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps,

I have a Â£500 voucher to be spent at PC World / Currys for a new laptop (home insurance replacement jobby).

I am so out of date with computer specs it's embarrassing.

So, I'd be grateful if any of you guys 'in the know' could recommend what the best system is out of this lot. Sorry it's a long list, but that's what they have for the cash, and I have no idea what the specs mean anymore  :

1. HP Pavilion DV6-3050SA

AMD Phenomâ„¢ II X2 N620 (2.8 GHz), Genuine WindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium, 4096 Mo, Hard drive: 320 Gb, DVD-RW rewriter, Red shell, 15.6 Widescreen

2. ACER Aspire 5551

AMD Phenomâ„¢ II X3 N830 (2.1 GHz), Genuine WindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium 64-bit, 4096 Mo, Hard drive: 320 Gb, DVD-RW rewriter, Silver shell, 15.6 Widescreen

3. ASUS X5DIJ-SX426V

IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® Dual Core T4500 (2.3 GHz), Genuine WindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium 64-bit, 4096 Mo, Hard drive: 500 GB, DVD-RW rewriter, Black shell, 15.6 Widescreen

4. TOSHIBA Satellite L655D-12K

AMD Athlonâ„¢ II X2 P320 (2.1 GHz), Genuine WindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium 64-bit, 3072 MB, Hard drive: 500 GB, DVD-RW rewriter, Red shell, 15.6 Widescreen

5. PACKARD BELL Butterfly Touch EV-010UK

IntelÂ® CeleronÂ® Dual-Core SU2300 (1.2 GHz), Genuine WindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium, 3072 MB, Hard drive: 250 Gb, Black shell, 11.6 Widescreen

6. PACKARD BELL EasyNote TM98-GN-005UK

IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i3-330M (2.13 GHz), Genuine WindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium 64-bit, 4096 Mo, Hard drive: 500 GB, DVD-RW rewriter, Silver shell, 15.6 Widescreen

7. PACKARD BELL EasyNote TM97-GN-005UK

IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i3-330M (2.13 GHz), Genuine WindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium 64-bit, 4096 Mo, Hard drive: 500 GB, DVD-RW DL rewriter, Red shell, 15.6 Widescreen

Thanks guys.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

scottishcammy said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I have a Â£500 voucher to be spent at PC World / Currys for a new laptop (home insurance replacement jobby).
> 
> ...


I used to dabble in comps a while back and still try tp kep up to date if I can, to me looking at the specs you have there the first one seems the best, the GHz is the speed they run at and the higher the better, also enough memory and hard drive space for most use.

So helps you.

Cheers, John


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi - Nice problem to have! - Fwiw I replaced a Dell laptop (when it keeled over) with an H P & have had no problems with it - I would always pick an H P or Toshiba over a Pc World own brand or Packard Bell as most computers I have been asked to sort out have been own brands or Packard Bell's

Cheers ... Paul


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Get an Apple!

Best operating

no bugs

no brainer!!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Windows 7 appears to love memory; lots of it! So as much RAM as affordable would be a good idea.

RAM is the temporary memory 'space' where the machine perfoms calculations - more RAM better performance. (Other factors also apply...)

Personally I'd say the HP or the Toshiba.

Don't forget to haggle for a three year warranty!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi, my thoughts:

Avoid the Packard Bells as they tend to be generic cheap laptops badged as PB for sale in the UK - driver software sometimes not as good as big brand items which can be a cause of frustration if the machine becomes unstable in the future.

Items 1-4 all pretty similar - I would tend to go for the one with the best processor since you can't update that later (RAM memory and hard disc are cheap and can upgraded cheaply later in the future if you need it).

The largest number for CPU speed isn't necessarily the quickest though - try Google to get some comparisons of the CPU chips the machines come with (or get a tech savvy friend to run through them if you're a bit flummoxed by all this jargon).

Another thing common on low to mid range laptops is shared video memory - the laptop will say it comes with 4096mb RAM but it actually uses 512Mb (for example) of that for video memory to drive the display.

Windows runs better the more memory you have so worth checking how much video memory each comes with and whether it is shared RAM or it has its own video memory (like a graphics card bought for a PC would have).

Finally - I would echo a previous poster and recommend adding a few hundred pounds if you are able and making the switch to an Apple laptop. We went Apple a few years ago in our household and would never go back to Windows.

Although initially a little different you quickly get used to and its a much more streamlined and simple system to work with - much more appliance like in that it just works without the frustration and tinkering that seems to go hand in hand with Windows PCs.

(Don't forget Apple machines are now dual boot - you can start them up to run Apple OS X, Windows or even start in Apple OS X and run Windows as an app on the Apple desktop so you don't need to leave any special software you need behind).

Good luck which ever way you go!

:cheers:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Finally - I would echo a previous poster and recommend adding a few hundred pounds if you are able and making the switch to an Apple laptop. We went Apple a few years ago in our household and would never go back to Windows.
> 
> Although initially a little different you quickly get used to and its a much more streamlined and simple system to work with - much more appliance like in that it just works without the frustration and tinkering that seems to go hand in hand with Windows PCs.


 :yes:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Finally - I would echo a previous poster and recommend adding a few hundred pounds if you are able and making the switch to an Apple laptop. We went Apple a few years ago in our household and would never go back to Windows.
> >
> > Although initially a little different you quickly get used to and its a much more streamlined and simple system to work with - much more appliance like in that it just works without the frustration and tinkering that seems to go hand in hand with Windows PCs.
> 
> ...


Hi Jase, how you feeling now matey?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Much better thanks Cam, I was signed off for 2 weeks and I was hoping that I would be fit and well for at least half of that, no chance, I recon I was fooked for 12 days of it and still have some pain now.....But Im deffo over the worst, it was rough and I would advise any adult who is contemplating a tonsillectomy put up with tonsillitis instead.!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Much better thanks Cam, I was signed off for 2 weeks and I was hoping that I would be fit and well for at least half of that, no chance, I recon I was fooked for 12 days of it and still have some pain now.....But Im deffo over the worst, it was rough and I would advise any adult who is contemplating a tonsillectomy put up with tonsillitis instead.!


Feck! Glad you're feeling better now mate. Have you checked they didn't 'tamper' with anything else?!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I cant be certain of course, but i can only hope and imagine ( and often do ) what the saucy little minx's got up to while I was out of it....... :naughty:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Well, I cant be certain of course, but i can only hope and imagine ( and often do ) what the saucy little minx's got up to while I was out of it....... :naughty:


Yep, must be a real thrill wondering what those minxes got up to......










:lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

If it helps, Consumer Reports' top rated netbook is teh Asus Eee PC 1015PEB-RD601 , followed by Toshiba Mini NB255-N250 (recommended), HP Mini 210-1092DX, and the Samsung NP-N150-JA03US (recommended). Model numbers may vary, but if you can hew close to those, you'll probably get a good 'un.

Don't forget to leave a little in your budget (if the voucher will count) for extra charger, or case, or software.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not a computer expert, but Â£500 will get you a Sony Vaio - A no brainer IMHO. I've had two so far, the first one lasted about 5 years, and I still use it as an iTunes music server running through an amplifier. The 2nd, and my current laptop, is about 3 years old, gets used all day every day for work, and is still running faultlessly. My next laptop will also be a Sony Vaio when I get round to changing, I wouldn't even consider any others.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my advice would be get a dell .i buy a new laptop every year and last year i got a toshiba and i have to say its the biggest pile of crap ive ever used.

its my third and last toshiba they have gone down hill alot .

stay away from packard bells too they are very poor .

the dell i bought at the end of 08 is still going strong has never needed anyrepairs or re installs or anything ,definatly get another one at easter.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks for all your advice guys, RLT really is an excellent community 

Not sure why, but the Samsung didn't show up in my first search. Any experience of these? I don't know anyone with one.

Samsung R530

Re: the Dell, this does look the part in terms of specs?

Dell Inspiron 1545

It's a bloody minefield!


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I have had the Dell 1545, I used it pretty much constant and I am a fan of Dell laptops (although now built my own pc).

The 1545 was a good laptop but as with a lot of laptops the battery didn't last long and the power lead went and I bought another genuine one for around Â£40, when the battery went I used the laptop without the battery, but apart from that I would recommend one.

There maybe a later model than the 1545 out now, so you might get a good deal on the 1545.

Good luck


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Dell out of stock!

Think I may well plump for this one, specs seem very good:

HP Pavilion DV6-3032SA


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

suggsy said:


> I have had the Dell 1545, I used it pretty much constant and I am a fan of Dell laptops (although now built my own pc).
> 
> The 1545 was a good laptop but as with a lot of laptops the battery didn't last long and the power lead went and I bought another genuine one for around Â£40, when the battery went I used the laptop without the battery, but apart from that I would recommend one.
> 
> ...


+1 For that, had mine for nearly 2 years and no problems, battery life does seem short but I only ever use it at home anyway


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

This one doesn't seem a bad price http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/dell-inspiron-m5030-06684341-pdt.html

I'm personally not a fan of HP laptops/pc's as they don't seem to be so robust or reliable but they do make some of the best printers though


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

scottishcammy said:


> Dell out of stock!
> 
> Think I may well plump for this one, specs seem very good:
> 
> HP Pavilion DV6-3032SA


For less than the cost of that one, you could have a shiny new Sony Vaio:

Mmmm, Sony

There are a few similar Sony models, starting at Â£449 on Amazon or Misco.

Good luck with your search anyway.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

when my battery died on my dell laptop i sent it back to them and they sent me a new one and a new power lead . their after service is impecable another reason i will be buying dell next time.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, thanks for all your advice guys. I finally plumped for:

HP Pavilion DV6-3050SA

AMD Phenomâ„¢ II X2 N620 (2.8 GHz), Genuine WindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium, 4096 Mo, Hard drive: 320 Gb, DVD-RW rewriter, Red shell, 15.6 Widescreen

As I felt it had the best specs.

Cheers!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Retronaut said:


> Avoid the Packard Bells as they tend to be generic cheap laptops badged as PB for sale in the UK - driver software sometimes not as good as big brand items which can be a cause of frustration if the machine becomes unstable in the future


That might have been true in the past - but since 2008 it has been a subsidiary of Acer... so have many design cues from their parent.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

suggsy said:


> ... I'm personally not a fan of HP laptops/pc's as they don't seem to be so robust or reliable but they do make some of the best printers though


Not anymore IMHO, not for a while in fact. Seems various manufacturers' printers rate differently depending on the model ... not very consistent.

Just gave away my 16 year old HPLJ 4P ... great old printer, went to a good home.

For those reading in the near future, in a very similar thread at my workplace 2-3 people said their recently purchased Sony VAIOs were superb. I remember 10 years ago trying VAIOs and the keyboards were cheap sheot. I boycott Sony personally, but apparently VAIOs have become a quite reliable model. :huh:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Place the Packard Bell down and slowly back away...*!

Many mistook the name for HP.


----------

